# Plant ID



## Jake H. (Mar 23, 2010)

Found this vine among my moms indoor plants, just wandering if anyone knows what species it is. Thanks.


----------



## CAPTAIN RON (Mar 29, 2010)

Looks like Ficus pumila.Great backround plant,but keep trimmed back or it can get out of control quickly!


----------



## Jake H. (Mar 23, 2010)

Great, thanks!


----------

